# gira



## Mafiorella

Hola no se si me podian ayudar con esta palabra! GIRA, en el diccionario encontre que era girar, voltear pero no se si tenga algun otro significado quiza informal!! Por favor ayudenme 
 desde ya ...gracias


----------



## Tomby

Suponho que o feminino do adjectivo "giro" que, em espanhol, significa "_bonito_" ou "_chulo_" (no sentido de "belo").
Exemplo: Que giro! = "_¡Qué chulo!_" (em castelhano de Espanha). Também "_bonito_", "_interesante_", etc.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Mafiorella. Não se esqueça de começar por fazer uma busca no fórum: "giro".


----------



## Mafiorella

Hola... muchas gracias por la ayuda Tombatossals!!!! 
y no lo olvidare Outsider!


----------



## freunet

Hola:

"GIRA" en Chile quiere decir viaje.

Ejemplo 1: Gira de estudio / Viaje de estudio (Es el viaje planeado que realizan los alumnos generalmente que egresan del último nivel de estudio)

Ejemplo 2: Una gira mundial / Un viaje por el mundo (Tour que hacen algunos cantantes con el objeto de promocionar algún disco o sólo un viaje para realizar conciertos)

Espero haber hecho un aporte


----------



## Guigo

_*Gira* = maluco, doido_ (jerga).


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> _*Gira* = maluco, doido_ (jerga).


Hummm, isto até pode ser verdade no Brasil, mas não em Portugal.
Aqui, por exemplo, um carro é _gir*o* _(bonito, legal) porque é masculino (e não *gira*); um facto ou acontecimento também pode ser *giro* (divertido, interessante, curioso); só se usa _gir*a*_ para adjectivar algo que é feminino, ex: "que bonec*a* _gir*a."*_


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> Hummm, isto até pode ser verdade no Brasil, mas não em Portugal.
> Aqui, por exemplo, um carro é _gir*o* _(bonito, legal) porque é masculino (e não *gira*); um facto ou acontecimento também pode ser *giro* (divertido, interessante, curioso); só se usa _gir*a*_ para adjectivar algo que é feminino, ex: "que bonec*a* _gir*a."*_


 
Como a Fiorella perguntou por _Gira_, lembrei-me desta acepção; que é conforme *Houaiss*, realmente brasileira. 

_*GIRA*_
*Datação
*1899 cf. CF1
■ adjetivo e substantivo de dois gêneros 
Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal. 
*2*    que ou aquele que é amalucado; doido, enlouquecido


----------



## Alentugano

Guigo said:


> Como a Fiorella perguntou por _Gira_, lembrei-me desta acepção; que é conforme *Houaiss*, realmente brasileira.
> 
> _*GIRA*_
> *Datação*
> 1899 cf. CF1
> ■ adjetivo e substantivo de dois gêneros
> Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
> *2* que ou aquele que é amalucado; doido, enlouquecido


 
Obrigado. Realmente eu desconhecia este uso que você refere, talvez por ser um regionalismo do Brasil. Mas, me diga, ainda se fala assim ou é um uso antigo?


----------



## Guigo

Alentugano said:


> Obrigado. Realmente eu desconhecia este uso que você refere, talvez por ser um regionalismo do Brasil. Mas, me diga, ainda se fala assim ou é um uso antigo?


 
Pouco usada, realmente... mas pode ocorrer em algum texto escrito há 50 anos ou mais.


----------



## CAR_NUS

Hola gente! 
Llegué a este post porque estoy tratando de traducir al portugués "gira musical", se dice así? Se dice tour o tournee?
Gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Se for as viagens feitas pelos artistas para fazer seus shows, aqui dizemos turnê.


----------



## CAR_NUS

É isso aí! Obrigado cara!


----------

